# Cage set up and separation



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)

This week i made the decision to separate my two boys as the fighting was getting too bad. Although I've booked Benny in to be castrated monday then will be getting Sammy done as soon as his fuzzballs drop. So hopefully in a few weeks once the hormones wear off they'll be back in together not that they seem to be missing each other very much they're enjoying a break from each other and Sammy is enjoying being able to sleep without his brother sneaking up behind him and attacking him. They still come out together at play time and seem to preoccupied to fight when they're playing 

Here are some pictures of their cage set ups, Luckily the cage I've got is easy to block off into two sections


----------



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww what a lovely cage, as his hormones haven't came fully in you shouldn't have any problem with them being together once he is done. Dont worry too much about Benny boys seem to handle the op really well. 

where did you get that litter tray if you don't mind me asking, it looks brilliant, I am looking for one for when I have rescues who have to stay inside the house while they go through quarantine


----------



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)

Ah that's good then i hate separating them and want them to go back to snuggling up with each other  and yeah I'm kind of confused with the castration do i take his food out the night before and what about water will it be alright to drink before the op? And i got the litter trays from Health Style Emporium - for your homestyle products the website is full of all sorts of ferret stuff shipped over from america although quite expensive but it's worth it as most litter trays haven't got high enough sides and haven't had any spills with these trays :thumbsup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I feed mine before 6pm and just leave them with food and water. Never had any issues so I would say just do that, feed him early in the day so he eats plenty


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi how is your little man? did he have his op? I hope he is ok and recovered well


----------



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi how is your little man? did he have his op? I hope he is ok and recovered well


Hi the op went well, was nerve wrecking waiting around for hours and hours at home waiting for the phone call to pick him up, but it was all good, except the vets said there was a little discharge or something a while after the op but that soon cleared up and I have kept a close eye on him, what i didn't realize vets do was leave the wound open? Is that normal? They didn't stitch or glue it and said it's such a small wound it would heal up on it's own, I left him in his cage with lots of blankets and let him recover for a couple of days, even though every time i opened the cage he lunged at me trying to get out, I put him and his brother back together a couple of days ago and they seem to be doing great  Benny has a check up tomorrow to make sure it's healed well. Oh and while I'm here and so i don't have to make another thread but both of them haven't been eating their raw meat lately, they used to demolish it within a couple of hours now every morning I just find that they've just stashed it and haven't touched it, strange, have they gone off it? I give them chicken wings, mice and beef mince/chunks and sometimes fish. Are they telling me it's time for something new? They're eating their kibble fine. Also the vets weighed Benny and he weighed 1.4 pounds? Is that bad or good?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh I am glad he is round from the op.  It is a nervous time. It depends on the vet the way they castrate them, Shadow was stitched, then a week later Inca was just left like your boy, it scabbed over and healed fine he should do fine.

1.4 pounds? are you sure it isn't kg they weighed him in? as if not that does seem quite small for a boy ferret. How many times a day do you feed them the raw? is it twice? or just once? if twice and they are leaving the morning meal they maybe ready to switch onto one meal a day. You could give them just a tiny bit dry so they get hungry and eat the raw better.

Have you tried them on heart?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

1.4 kg = 3lb so if that's right he is ok weight wise, he could get heavier though, but 3lb is ok for a male.


----------



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)

DKDREAM said:


> 1.4 kg = 3lb so if that's right he is ok weight wise, he could get heavier though, but 3lb is ok for a male.


Sorry yes i think it was kg, although he doesn't seem like he weighs that much, I feed them raw once a day usually put it in there when I'm heading to bed, Last night i left just chicken wings in there and no kibble, next day touched nothing, so I'm not too sure what's up with it, maybe they have gone off it for a bit i will keep trying though, yeah I've tried them on heart, kidney and liver before and they were repulsed by it, didn't even stash it. I keep trying but i guess my two are just so fussy, might pop down to the butchers and get something different, rabbit or something. Also, Benny is still quite skinny he isn't losing anymore, its stable. But my vet told me i should try force feeding him, make up a soup made from fatty meats and force feed him so that he starts putting on weight, not sure how to go about that and I would feel mean forcing him.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

you could blend some meat up in a blender and make it like a soup. Have you tried them with Asda smart price mince that is quite fatty and good for getting weight on. you could syringe feed him the soup by scruffing him if you where really worried.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Could you post an updated Picture of Benny, then I could tell you if he looks ok?

Also do you give oil to them? if not try drizzling it over the meat for them.


----------



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)

DKDREAM said:


> Could you post an updated Picture of Benny, then I could tell you if he looks ok?
> 
> Also do you give oil to them? if not try drizzling it over the meat for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

He does seem alittle thin, but not worryingly so. His coat looks yellowish, and abit oily which would suggest he has came in season (he must of to be neutered anyway) and this would account for weight loss. In winter ferrets come out of season and gain up to 40% of their body weight. (so a kit should of just gained all year and stayed fat) Lighting/temperature plays a big part in a ferret deciding this. but if Benny has came in season (I would say he has as this would cause the fighting they did) and as his hormones started to increase he would lose upto 40% of his weight naturally (as will all ferrets come spring) Maybe this is what happend?


----------



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)

A good reason, i was thinking that but then i thought surely his brother would of lost weight too? so now Benny he has been neutered will he start putting the weight back on? And as my ferrets are indoors in the warm and light does that put off them getting their winter weight?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

motleycruexx said:


> A good reason, i was thinking that but then i thought surely his brother would of lost weight too? so now Benny he has been neutered will he start putting the weight back on? And as my ferrets are indoors in the warm and light does that put off them getting their winter weight?


If his brother hasnt came into season yet he will remain fat until he matures then he will drop weight like Benny. Did Bennys coat begin to feel greasy at all? and did he smell slightly more then his brother. Because they are kept in a house they may not gain much/if any winter weight as they have no need to as its always warm, they only gain a lot to keep warm when kept outside. Now he has been neutered he shouldn't lose any more weight once his hormones go totally (it can take 6 month) but should be sooner as he clearly wasn't in full blown season. Does his brother have his bits ? can you feel his testicles?


----------

